# Britain’s earliest Iron Age town?



## Rosemary (Sep 30, 2009)

LONDON - Archaeologists from Berkshire, UK, have discovered evidence of an Iron Age town underneath the remains of a Roman settlement in north Hampshire, which they say could be Britain’s earliest Iron Age town with a planned layout.

A street-grid was found to have been in place before the Romans came in AD 43. Archaeologists have also discovered evidence of widespread burning at the site.

They believe this, along with other finds, suggests that the site could have been destroyed at the hands of queen Boudicca, who in AD 60/61 led a major uprising against the occupying Roman forces.

Archaeologists find evidence of Britain’s earliest Iron Age town


----------



## Talysia (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh wow - thanks for sharing this, Rosie.  There have been so many archaeological discoveries these past few weeks, and I might have missed this if you hadn't posted it here.  Absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I should have been an archaeologist!


----------

